# shooting banter



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I love to work dogs on beating/driven shoots,,,as a reward we get what's known here in UK as a beaters or keepers day, a reward from the syndicate or gamekeeper to a free days shooting on our territory, we very rarely shoot ourselveves apart from these days, but the banter is great ie....we shot 60 birds between 7 of us on the first day (keeper gave us 2 back to back days),,,Steve to Doug (me),,"how many Doug?"..me to Steve,," "2 mate, the buggers wouldn't fly still"............fast forward to 2nd day, 50 birds between 6 of us,,,,Steve,,"how many today Doug"..me to Steve,,"ahem, no hit",,,,Steve to me,,," so the buggers gave you a chance, flew still and then flew backwards and you still didn't drop any?,,useless beep beep beep" ..good craic though


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We are always quick to praise a excellent shot, but also quick to have a good laugh at a miss. Its all fun, and no one takes themselves to serious.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it is called Shooting - not HITTING !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I'm fantastic at shooting, but sometimes my hitting is a little off.


----------

